# Show us what you're wearing (unless it's the Santa costume!)



## tolisamarie (Dec 12, 2017)

Pink knit hat
Blue tartan shirt
Pep squad skirt
White stockings
Pink slip-ons


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 12, 2017)

Star Hairpin
Tiny Shades
Flame Shirt (long sleeved)
Pleather Pants
Black Stockings
Santa Boots


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Dec 12, 2017)

Purple knit hat
Blue down jacket
Dry-denim skirt
White stockings
Snow boots


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm not going to show you what I'm wearing right now. (I can only upload images on my laptop) But I'll tell you by word, I'll edit this post later.

Star Hairpin
Shearling Coat 
Worn-out Jeans
Barefoot

*EDIT:* I now have the image up. Here it is!


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 12, 2017)

Not gonna post a screenshot lol but:
-Santa Hat
-Folk shirt
-Santa skirt
-Brown glasses
-Snow boots
-Black stockings


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 12, 2017)

- yellow ribbon
- shearling coat
- worn out jeans
- white stockings
- shearling boots


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 12, 2017)

Those are so cute, I change my outfit every few days.  I will try to get a screen shot but I have on the dark polka skirt, black tights, hiking boots, zipper shirt, and yellow ribbon.


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 12, 2017)

I love these leggings and Twinkle Tank ... and look, Antonio likes the same colour scheme ... ahh   Anteater love!


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 12, 2017)

I wear my twinkle dress with star shades, star pin, black stockings and black loafers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

Well I'm gonna change back into my Santa outfit after this, but this is one of my favorites: Straw Boater, Sweater Dress, Black Stockings, and Shearling Boots.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

Level 59 holy crap
I'm still level 16 lmao

My player is just wearing the rainbow baseball cap, cherry shirt, and tiny shades. He's not wearing any pants or shoes. 

He's my flower child :,)


----------



## Licorice (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## valyria (Dec 12, 2017)

i really want the sweater dress but i'm loving my current outfit


----------



## quinnetmoi (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm wearing most of the santa outfit (because in two weeks I no longer will!) but instead of the skirt or pants, my character is wearing grunge pants. c:

also, I only ever seem to find repeat items from the able sisters! so my inventory of clothes is pretty limited at the moment.


----------



## squidpops (Dec 13, 2017)

Santa hat, blue flannel shirt, pleather pants, hiking boots


----------



## Shele (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 13, 2017)

Able sisters tend to keep offering me the same few items so I don't have much different clothes in this game. I like this outfit though.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 13, 2017)

straw boater
sweater dress
white stockings
shearling boots


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 13, 2017)

This outfit needs the Elegant Hat!


----------



## Gloomyreaper (Dec 14, 2017)

Despite my limited clothing choices *glares at the able sisters * I think this is alright for now.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 14, 2017)

- canary shirt
- worn out jeans
- shearling boots


----------



## yurimei (Dec 14, 2017)

I want the ducky mask!!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## jenikinz (Dec 15, 2017)

I changed my outfit and hair again:


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 15, 2017)

This is my latest look ... itsa me! Lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 16, 2017)

Oh man, I change my outfit so often, as well as my hairstyle and face, so I don't even remember what I'm wearing now. XD


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 16, 2017)

Now, look what I?m wearing!! If only I could climb into it! this is truly a The Pennifer kind of car! Almost as good as my real life little Austin Mini Cooper!


----------

